# Recommendations for those starting RC Flight



## GBLynden (Feb 11, 2013)

Allow me to help you sort out your RC options my good friends.

This is the plane that I suggest you start off with. It is only $89 for everything you need and it stays fun for a long time. The best part is that you don't need a big area to fly it in and it is very easy to transport: http://www.horizonhobby.com/products/champ-rtf-HBZ4900

Here is an example of me flying mine in the wind:






There are other trainers out there, but this is the least expensive and best way to learn IMHO due to its price and light weight. Less mass means less destructive damage. It does mean that it will get blown around in the wind more than a larger plane, but no planes should be flown in the wind by a beginner anyhow. I do suggest flying only over grass during your first few flights in a wide open area. The grass is far more forgiving than pavement is when you crash and if the area is wide open, there is no chance to crash into a tree if it gets away from you.

Here is another plane that may be used as a trainer and can be flown in your house provided there is another space (use caution with this as the covering on the wings is somewhat fragile.) It can also be flown outdoors is little to no wind as shown in this video:






This is another plane that may be considered as a beginner plane:






Here is the best aileron trainer to learn on IMHO. It is $99 and works with the controller that comes with the trainer plane. It also looks insanely cool in person during low passes. It looks very realistic in the air and is a lot faster than the trainer plane: http://www.horizonhobby.com/products/ultra-micro-t-28-trojan-bnf-PKZU1580






This Hobby King Bixler is a great "parkflyer sized" aileron trainer (four-channel) option for those with flying more space and want to move to FPV flights at some point. This is a highly underrated and is an inexpensive gentle flying plane:






Once you have mastered the aileron trainer, flying either one of the next three planes should be well within your grasp(you will need to upgrade your controller to handle the bigger one for sure due to the speed of the plane and limited range of the controller than comes with the trainer plane):










I would describe this one best as a fourth plane option, especially if you don't have someone to trim (tune) it for you so it flies well. If you do, then this might make a decent third plane if you have mastered your aileron trainer.














































***Note: The single most important thing to keep in mind is to never try to fly more plane than you are ready for. Crashing can be discouraging and expensive. You can also hurt people if you aren't careful.***

Once you have mastered those planes, you can fly just about anything like an EDF jet or a Mini Stryker:

I bought this jet as my second plane and it ended with a very smashed up jet and ego after I crashed on its very first flight! I was also lucky I didn't hurt anybody:

If you look closely, the front nose cone is all smashed to heck from its first flight lol










The best entry level helicopter that will be easy to learn on and still keep your interest for a while is the Blade MCX2. I have had mine for almost two years and I still have a ton of fun with whenever I fly it. Here are some more details about this helicopter: http://www.horizonhobby.com/products/blade-mcx2-bnf-EFLH2480 

Here is are some examples of me flying mine around my apartment just messing around and having fun:










I think this is enough information to get the conversation started in this thread. Feel free to ask any RC related questions you have. I love this hobby and am happy to help out you guys just starting out any way I can.

Also, others should feel free to contribute what they have learned to the beginners in this thread. I certainly don't know it all and can probably benefit from your input as well as the beginners.

Happy flying!


----------



## Tommygun43 (Nov 17, 2002)

Excellent info. Thanks.


----------



## GBLynden (Feb 11, 2013)

Tommygun43 said:


> Excellent info. Thanks.


Thank you sir!

I thought I would add a little extra to this thread. Here is another look at the Blade MCX2 and the Parkzone T-28 Ultra Micro:


----------



## GBLynden (Feb 11, 2013)

Here is another look at the UMX Stryker before they are all sold out of them. I love this plane!

This was a fun flight with slow flybys and a few tricks thrown in to show that this thing handles winds around 10 mph with ease.

It is truly and amazing little micro plane!


----------



## GBLynden (Feb 11, 2013)

Here is another look at the Champ in a more wide open area to better show how it flies and to give another look at how it handles wind.


----------



## judith (Apr 5, 2013)

Really nice and very useful information.


----------



## GBLynden (Feb 11, 2013)

judith said:


> Really nice and very useful information.


Thank you! I really appreciate it


----------



## john2013 (Aug 24, 2013)

some great birds you have I have the same Blade MCX2 with upgrades on it just about all alum, but I have been busy with my two 450 t-rex dfc and sport and haven't flown my jet habu2 or the mcx2 also have a 400 class heli not running needs motor and esc for it


----------



## GBLynden (Feb 11, 2013)

john2013 said:


> some great birds you have I have the same Blade MCX2 with upgrades on it just about all alum, but I have been busy with my two 450 t-rex dfc and sport and haven't flown my jet habu2 or the mcx2 also have a 400 class heli not running needs motor and esc for it


Thank you John! It sure sounds like you have some great aircraft yourself. I just got the new UMX Habu and I really like it. It flies so easy that it could probably be used as a third or fourth plane by many.

Here is the maiden and review:


----------



## GBLynden (Feb 11, 2013)

This is still fun even after a year and a half and 100's of flights!


----------



## GBLynden (Feb 11, 2013)

So in my ever continuing quest to help beginners navigate the large number of options our there in the RC flight world, I have come across one that deserves mention and has been added to the OP of this thread.

This Hobby King Bixler is a great "parkflyer sized" aileron trainer (four-channel) option for those with flying more space and want to move to FPV flights at some point. This is a highly underrated and is an inexpensive gentle flying plane:


----------



## jrlawhorne (Mar 10, 2014)

That's awesome!


----------



## jrlawhorne (Mar 10, 2014)

How about an entry level quad-copter? As a beginner, I feel like those would be a little easier to control, no?


----------



## GBLynden (Feb 11, 2013)

jrlawhorne said:


> How about an entry level quad-copter? As a beginner, I feel like those would be a little easier to control, no?


Nothing beats a Champ for control.

Here is an example of me flying mine the other day in wind:





Another example flying in a more open area:





I can't say enough good things about this plane!

However, if you want a quad, the Nano QX is a good way to go. It is easy on the wallet, very tough, and you can fly it a lot of places.

Here I am flying it outdoors:





GB


----------



## GBLynden (Feb 11, 2013)

Hey guys!

So I got a Hobbyzone Supercub in need of repair from a co-worker and that is where the adventure began.

I made a repair, maiden, flight, and crash video as a result. Of course, the crash part wasn't planned:

Enjoy!






Here is the video with just the maiden flight and crashes:


----------



## GBLynden (Feb 11, 2013)

My buddy John got a plane I have had my eye on for a while. That plane is the Parkzone Ultra Micro P-40 Warhawk.

John is about as experienced of an RC Pilot I know (he flies real planes too), so I jumped at the chance to record him flying this plane and putting it through its paces doing everything from aileron rolls to inverted flight and of course crashing it lol

This is the video that resulted from that event:





Note: If you can't fly with the rudder, then do not get this plane. It challenges even John in that regard.

Do any of you guys have this plane and have photos/video to share?

GB


----------



## GBLynden (Feb 11, 2013)

Here I am flying my F-18 at sunset in a berry field. Yeah really! lol


----------



## GBLynden (Feb 11, 2013)

I flew this one that night too!


----------



## GBLynden (Feb 11, 2013)

This was my first parkflyer sized airplane and frankly things didn't start so great for me with it on the maiden flight (or the warped wings lol). I ended up crashing it on its top, which it somehow survived with no damage. I learned very quickly that planes like this were really fast compared to my Champ and even my UM Mustang.

Since then, I have put tons of flights on it and have only had to replace the cowl and horizontal stabilizer even after many hard landings.

I took to the skies at a local ballpark and fell in love with this classic all over again recently. I hope you enjoy the footage captured from that outing found below:


----------



## GBLynden (Feb 11, 2013)

This is my FIRST flight caught on video with this plane of me NOT crashing it lol

I got it from a co-worker that had the ACT System hooked up to the receiver and boy did that dog not hunt! I knew pretty quickly why it was just given to me in pieces.

Without the ACT System, which was what the current SAFE System is on the newer version of this plane is, it is a very viable larger option to learn on than the Champ. It may be better in higher wind areas as well. As you can see in the video, it handled the wind very well.


----------



## GBLynden (Feb 11, 2013)

This is my most recent flight(s) with this plane after not flying it for a while. Man did I miss it!

Note: I have had this plane for over three years now and even after you are well past the learning phase, this can still be a lot of fun. The message is intended for the new RC folks that you aren't wasting money by buying the second plane I suggest


----------



## foxvin (Dec 5, 2014)

How many planes do you have? I saw one, then one, then lots... Really nice of your planes and I assume they cost a lot.


----------



## GBLynden (Feb 11, 2013)

LOL! Yeah, I buy way too many planes, but they really aren't that expensive since they are mostly made of foam.

I have about 15-16 in total right now. Do you have any planes?

GB


----------



## GBLynden (Feb 11, 2013)

Very cool John!

Do you have one of these too?


----------



## K-5 CAPER (Sep 30, 2006)

Can someone reccomend a flight simulator for newbies that is easy to figure out......no computer geek here.......thank you


----------



## GBLynden (Feb 11, 2013)

K-5 CAPER said:


> Can someone reccomend a flight simulator for newbies that is easy to figure out......no computer geek here.......thank you


The biggest thing is your budget. What is your price range? I ask because there are tons of good option, including some free ones you can try on CNET.com.


----------



## K-5 CAPER (Sep 30, 2006)

*simulator*

Was thinking like 100 bucks


----------



## Donald Deutsch (Sep 29, 2001)

Think higher, around $160.00 with transmitter.


----------



## rcbazaar (Sep 18, 2015)

*Hobby Planes*

Hi guys happy flying with all your planes...

Rcbazaar.com


----------



## GBLynden (Feb 11, 2013)

Donald Deutsch said:


> Think higher, around $160.00 with transmitter.


I agree with this. You will be happier with it AND you will save lots of money down the line due to less crashes.


----------

